# grapes as non lethal ammo yup! i said grapes!



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

so i was lookin in the fridge and i found some grapes that were past there best so i took them outside with intention to throw them at magpies (id prefer to kill them but my sister was around) then i remembered my slingshot i grabbed it and set up some targets at 50 feet

splat! they are ridiculously accurate! and there is an awesome splat which means it will defiantly give those bloody magpies a incentive to bugger off with out my sister calling me a murderer and comparing me to the devil and they don't break windows trust me i tried !

so to sum up my ramble if your looking for a non lethal ammo for scaring away pests ( id rather just kill 'em but each to there own)

look no futher than humble grape !


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

pros: # 1 non lethal for driving away but not killing pests

# 2 accurate and i mean scary accurate

# 3 no property damage compered to lethal ammo

cons # 1 not cheap at least twice as expensive as conventional ammo

# 2 hard to shoot its pretty difficult to pinch the grape in the pouch just right as to not burst the grape

P.S use green grapes instead of red for the best results


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ha ! birds will think youre trying to feed them. cherries are also pretty good.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> ha ! birds will think youre trying to feed them. cherries are also pretty good.


The pits! I use them to scare away feral cats.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

i,m telling you there awesome


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Your solution to getting rid of pests is to shoot food at them?


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Your solution to getting rid of pests is to shoot food at them?


look man i know for a fact that the hit at least as hard as a paintball because my dad thought it would be hilarious if he shot me in the back of the head with one


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

dang magpies said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > Your solution to getting rid of pests is to shoot food at them?
> ...


Words fail me.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

ya my dad



Henry in Panama said:


> dang magpies said:
> 
> 
> > All Buns Glazing said:
> ...


ya my dad is just a little bit mad


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

My sons dad is that way too ... I try to get the grandkids to run around the back yard so I can use them for targets ... no luck yet ...


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

amm1266 said:


> My sons dad is that way too ... I try to get the grandkids to run around the back yard so I can use them for targets ... no luck yet ...


Is it no luck cause them kids are fast and you cant hit em? lol. Or you cant talk your son into allowing it?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, one of the Froum Taboos is talking about shooting people, even in jest. No more, plesse.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Oooops and i encouraged it. MeaCulpa.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry my grandson who just turned 5 has been shooting SShots sence 3, acorns are him ammo of choice


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok. This is a great idea. I was just trying to figure a non-lethal way to scare off the bluejays that are destroying the figs in my backyard fig tree. Love that they're accurate too. This could be fun!

Oh yes . . . and the raccoons, squirrels, and occasional possums. Stray cats and skunks as well! . . . (well, maybe I'd better leave the skunks alone).

Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ha! Just went outside and tried a few green grapes. Boy! You're not kiddin' they're accurate! And the **SPLAT!** is great!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

My reply was more referring to what grapes become after they hit the target. Sweet, well spread food.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Freeze them and hunt with them, or just carry them in the winter while hunting! -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Freeze them and hunt with them, or just carry them in the winter while hunting! -- Tex :cookie:


Oh boy, here comes the argument over grapes vs. lead and steel.


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone checked the grapes on the chrony?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> My reply was more referring to what grapes become after they hit the target. Sweet, well spread food.


they attract ants


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

New Pocket Predator contest - Shooting grapes into the open top of a wine bottle. The first to get a nice chardonnay wins!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ash said:


> New Pocket Predator contest - Shooting grapes into the open top of a wine bottle. The first to get a nice chardonnay wins!


darn, i hate wine. guess im out.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Frozenthunderbolt (May 31, 2014)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Freeze them and hunt with them, or just carry them in the winter while hunting! -- Tex :cookie:


 :yeahthat: Solve the pinch problem, thaw and biodegrade. Wouldn't use them to hunt with though - not enough mass for a guaranteed clean kill.


----------

